# Puffy eyes on multi-day bike trips



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

A friend developed puffiness under her eyes on two different multi-day bike trips last year. One trip was cool weather, the other warm. She's quite good at staying hydrated. Any thoughts about cause or solutions? Thanks.


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

Some possibilites that come to mind:
Allergies, cycling in a new area? My husband recently delt with a puffy eye due to allergies and used warm compresses. It relieved the puffiness in about 24 hours. He didn't have itching like you would expect, but did have some pain because of the pressure of the swelling.

How was she sleeping? Sometimes hard efforts mean disturbed sleep at night.

Hydration; maybe adjust electrolytes in hydration mix? Seems to me that if this was a real issue it would show up on performance too,but you never know.

Weather conditions that give me eye issues, thought not puffiness, are wind and cold. What eye protection is she wearing?


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

Thanks for the thoughts... Here's what we've come up with so far...



theBreeze said:


> Some possibilites that come to mind:
> Allergies, cycling in a new area? My husband recently delt with a puffy eye due to allergies and used warm compresses. It relieved the puffiness in about 24 hours. He didn't have itching like you would expect, but did have some pain because of the pressure of the swelling.


Not likely. The different trips were in entirely different places, one where we've been to lots before (soggy Western Oregon vs. Utah desert) with no other allergy symptoms. The puffiness grew over the week each time.



theBreeze said:


> How was she sleeping? Sometimes hard efforts mean disturbed sleep at night.


This is something to consider. There weren't any outward sleep problems, but we should think through this one.



theBreeze said:


> Hydration; maybe adjust electrolytes in hydration mix? Seems to me that if this was a real issue it would show up on performance too,but you never know.


Hydration seemed quite good both times, and salt intake seemed fine for the conditions. I've wondered if there's a less obvious other electrolyte, like potassium or something, that might be the culprit. One web site article suggested that excess sodium could be the problem...



theBreeze said:


> Weather conditions that give me eye issues, thought not puffiness, are wind and cold. What eye protection is she wearing?


 She was always wearing eye protection. The oregon ride was wet & cool. The Utah ride was at different times wet, cold, warm, dry... all within the week. But maybe we should look at the eye protection being worn.

Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## ARP (Mar 7, 2002)

*Possibly too much salt?*

Sounds to me like she is retaining fluid, so the more that goes in does not come out right away hence the puffiness. I occasionally get that early season if I over do it and not get enough hydration.


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

what color are her eyes?
I've got me some blue peepers and the sun is harsh on em.

even with sunglass, the combo of sun, dry air, dust wreck havoc on em.

a few days into a trip they get a bit puffy.

recommend taking visine and useing it before and after rides.


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

dfleck said:


> what color are her eyes?
> I've got me some blue peepers and the sun is harsh on em.
> 
> even with sunglass, the combo of sun, dry air, dust wreck havoc on em.
> ...


Ahhhhh... Werrrrrrrryyyyy Enterestingggg... they ARE blue... thanks for the thought... She does wear sunglasses, but they aren't cycling-specific and might not protect her eyes from wind as well as possible...


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

PdxMark said:


> A friend developed puffiness under her eyes on two different multi-day bike trips last year. One trip was cool weather, the other warm. She's quite good at staying hydrated. Any thoughts about cause or solutions? Thanks.


salt from sweat? Maybe she needs to splash more water on her face.

also the allergy thing .. claritin or benadryl?


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

bas said:


> salt from sweat? Maybe she needs to splash more water on her face.
> 
> also the allergy thing .. claritin or benadryl?


hmmm... sweat/salt-in-the-eyes doesn't sound right. The conditons were pretty cool, or cold, toward the end of both rides, despite the puffiness increasing. Likewise, the allergy theory doesn't sound right either. She doesn't have any other allergy symptoms and the ecosystems were as distinct as they get... the desert of southern Utah desert and the temperate forest of western Oregon. Though, it might not hurt to try an antihistamine just to see what happens... thanks.


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Allergies?*

The common denominator seems to be you. Maybe she is allergic to you Mark!

What about camping gear that is packed away in the closet most the year and only brought out for these trips? Change in shampoo and soap compared to what her cleaning regiment at home?

Everyone is good about sunscreen and glasses for the ride but what about the hours in the afternoon when the ride is done and she is just hanging around.

Changes in diet with special additions or deletions for traveling or riding.


----------



## real stonie (Mar 30, 2006)

I experience this on occassion, but on particularly windy days when road debris, dust, etc is blown through the sides of my glasses. One idea might be to visit a MOTORCYCLE shop (not kidding) and try a pair of relatively cheap windproof biking glasses. They've worked for me.


----------



## andrello (Oct 6, 2004)

*aspirin*



PdxMark said:


> A friend developed puffiness under her eyes on two different multi-day bike trips last year. One trip was cool weather, the other warm. She's quite good at staying hydrated. Any thoughts about cause or solutions? Thanks.


Has she been taking aspirin on these trips? Puffy eyes can be a side effect of taking aspirin or other anti-inflammatory meds.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

You know hemorrhoid creme seems to be the remedy of choice for super models...

But seriously, my bet would be on allergies. It could be the dust in the bedding at the hotels if that's where your staying or some mold or other allergen/contaminate in your tent it your camping. If sees allergic to a type of pollen then she probably allergic to many other types of pollen. Rag weed is somewhat ubiquitous in North America. It could be so many things. My wife and I have struggled with allergies practically all of our lives. Ny wife gets the puffy eye flare up at least two or three times a year. I can't wear contacts much because of my allergies. My eyes are getting itchy just talking about this. Good luck.


----------



## dogmeat (Sep 26, 2005)

Don't forget sunscreen

Sweat rolls down yer face, picks up a little sunscreen, then gets in your eyes... Ow. That'll give me red eyes for a day or two, sometimes. I shifted to a better brand of waterproff sunscreeen.


----------

